# how many of you thought i was a fake?



## Zebra Stars

Im looking back at me old posts and god i look like a fake.

come on who thought i was a fake?


----------



## JoJo16

why did u seem fake lmao

im shit with usernames i dont remember hardly any1 lol xx


----------



## Sophiiie

:shrug: not me lol what makes you say that?


----------



## lily123

:haha: um, no?


----------



## samface182

no hun, why you say that? :haha:


----------



## ~RedLily~

No never doubted you :)


----------



## fantastica

nope never! why you say that lol?? x


----------



## jenniferannex

Never crossed my mind once! Lol what made you say that :haha: x


----------



## AriannasMama

No, why would anyone think that? :shrug:


----------



## Tanara

_Probably all the drama in the teen pregnancy section._


----------



## Natasha2605

Lol no, but then again I only remember peoples avatar and siggies, not the threads they make ! xx


----------



## KiansMummy

nope x


----------



## jen1604

Natasha2605 said:


> Lol no, but then again I only remember peoples avatar and siggies, not the threads they make ! xx

Same :blush:


----------



## stephx

noo x


----------



## shelx

why do you think that??x


----------



## bbyno1

Never.:Dx


----------



## rainbows_x

Nope! Why? x


----------



## Croc-O-Dile

*runs to read over threads*


----------



## QuintinsMommy

nope


----------



## brandonsgirl

Lol im the same as natasha.. only really remember the avatar people have and their siggies. When people change their pic im like errrrm :/ oh yeah lmao :p


----------



## princess_vix

huh? why would u think that! x


----------



## rubixcyoob.

For the love of god! Not more on fake, please :(

But to answer your question, no.


----------



## lily123

rubixcyoob. said:


> For the love of god! Not more on fake, please :(
> 
> But to answer your question, no.

^^WSS!


----------



## hot tea

Should we have suspected? Joking, joking...


----------



## AnnabelsMummy

hehe, nope.. whyy?


----------



## Novbaby08

I never thought so, but its ok most people thought I was fake too. I got accused of lying about my pregnancy with my daughter


----------



## amygwen

I never thought you were! :flower:


----------



## wishuwerehere

Not sure this a terribly productive thing to be asking...


----------



## Lauraxamy

Nope, never :flower:


----------



## leoniebabey

I didnt but then again, all of the people who came have out as fake i've never suspected so there you go.


----------



## Youngling

I dont get why u would ask that


----------



## annawrigley

^ me neither. obviously no one is going to say yes


----------



## AnnabelsMummy

^ that's what i was thinking, if someone suspected you, they'd have reported you to admin?


----------



## rubixcyoob.

I'm pretty sure it's all the drama recently.
But yeah, no one would out right say "yes. I thought you were a fake" because if they did think so, this would just add fuel to the fire as it's such an odd question.


----------



## Youngling

YES I DID!!!
Is that what u was looking for??

Sorry, i just had to
x


----------



## QuintinsMommy

Youngling said:


> YES I DID!!!
> Is that what u was looking for??
> 
> Sorry, i just had to
> x


:rofl:


----------

